# Gas Station Dio



## ltfalcon

This is completely scratch built from sheet styrene and plywood except for the house.


































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## iamweasel

At first glance a couple of those looked almost real....well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Very cool...Great job on this Dio:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bob8748

That is amazing!!! Where did you get the bicycle? I love the rust bucket!


----------



## D&D Race

I love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO

great diorama! Love the 1/64 scale cars.
a quick question;

Who Makes The Blue Ford F-series TallBoy?


----------



## ltfalcon

bob8748 said:


> That is amazing!!! Where did you get the bicycle? I love the rust bucket!


Thanks, the bicycle was removed from the hot wheels Popcycle.


----------



## ltfalcon

CJTORINO said:


> great diorama! Love the 1/64 scale cars.
> a quick question;
> 
> Who Makes The Blue Ford F-series TallBoy?


Thanks everyone for the great comments.
The F100 is a customized Hot Wheels truck lifted and weathered.


----------



## SJF

Shooting the pictures in the daylight like that really makes it come to life. 

Very nice job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## gunn

lt. love this dio..did you finally bring it back out?
i hated to hear you put it away last year.


----------



## ltfalcon

gunn said:


> lt. love this dio..did you finally bring it back out?
> i hated to hear you put it away last year.


Yea, dusted it off. Thanks Gunn!


----------



## mcdougall

SJF said:


> Shooting the pictures in the daylight like that really makes it come to life.
> 
> Very nice job! :thumbsup:
> 
> Sean


I agree :thumbsup: Very lifelike!
Mcdee


----------



## jerzymike

*Amazing!*

What scale are you using, and where did you get your supplies? It looks amazing!


----------



## ltfalcon

jerzymike said:


> What scale are you using, and where did you get your supplies? It looks amazing!


The scale is 1/64. The supplies are model railroad sheet polystyrene, stock polystyrene shapes along with small scale wood shapes. the other parts are clear from blister packs, 1/8 plywood, and other materials, etc.


----------



## roadrner

Would have to agree with the other posters. Amazing! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Incredible job!!! I got to find me a few of them bikes!!! Awesome!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunn

i had to pull mine out and start working on it. 
ya got the blood flowing again and time to use some of this stuff ive been saving.


----------



## Jerzferno

The pic with the mechanic at the trunk of the orange car looks so real. Well done!


----------



## Stangfreak

*I've seen your dios around for a while now, and always thought they were absolutely first class work... Outstanding job !!!*


----------



## ltfalcon

Thanks everyone for all the great comments!

Everyone a great and safe Holiday season.


----------



## 69Stang

This has always been one of my favorite dios ever in 1:64. It's wonderful to see it again! Thanks for posting it back up and as always, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Lummox

Coolness!


----------



## RLCarlos

That is awesome work.Need to get back to work on my Dio.


----------



## nosym1

What scale are the figures? They look alike like the HO scale but a little bigger.

By the way awesome job.


----------



## 571502dr

one word comes to mind.... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellhammer

It took me forever to get the bicycle out of that dang Popcycle!!


----------



## 98whitelightnin

That is amazing!


----------



## ltfalcon

Thanks everyone for all the great comments!




nosym1 said:


> What scale are the figures? They look alike like the HO scale but a little bigger.
> 
> By the way awesome job.


Some of the figures are from Hot Wheels and JL sets. and the rest are S-scale train figures.

Thanks!


----------



## qkenuf4u2

i wanna see pics of the yellow/white 72 4x4 in the last pic..... [email protected]


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Excellent! At first I thought this was 1/25th scale!


----------



## hellhammer

Did you take that outside to get those photos?


----------



## ltfalcon

qkenuf4u2 Here's the picture you asked for



























HellHammer,

Yes I like to set up outside to get the real sun light in the photo to get that realistic edge.


----------



## hellhammer

It works, gives it that real look...Great job!


----------



## 440 dakota

Very cool dude, keep up the great work!


----------



## 98whitelightnin

Looks great! Who makes that last truck?


----------



## ltfalcon

98whitelightnin said:


> Looks great! Who makes that last truck?


It was part of the Jada Old School line. I repainted it blue and changed the wheels and back bumper.


----------



## bucwheat

Here is one done several months ago in 1 /24th scale


----------



## onthesetflickr

Looks great. Fooled me for a second thinking it was real.


----------



## SMA

Wow! That's sooo cool. Great job.


----------



## bucwheat

ITFALCON,where do you get your Diorama supplies?


----------



## ltfalcon

Thanks guys!!

Bucwheat,

I get my supplies at Hobby Lobby and online.


----------



## 98whitelightnin

ltfalcon said:


> qkenuf4u2 Here's the picture you asked for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellHammer,
> 
> Yes I like to set up outside to get the real sun light in the photo to get that realistic edge.


Where did you get these tires from? I have been trying to find a good set for my ertl dodge rams. Thanks


----------



## bucwheat

I have seen this before ,still great work.


----------



## Diablo_Fire

ltfalcon said:


> This is completely scratch built from sheet styrene and plywood except for the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


That is a great dio I love the last one.


----------

